# Totally surprised by instant spuds



## Jeff G. (Apr 5, 2008)

I have had instant mashed potatoes, the type you cook down from flakes or buds.  Generally... they are just OK. 

I ate a friends house and his wife fixed some from a pouch, add 2 cups cold water and microwave for 3 or 4 minutes.  

I couldn't believe it.... they were actually good.  VERY light, fluffy, nice flavor.. They were a 3 cheese mashed and were more than just passable... The would have been a terrific stuffer for pirogies.

Signed.. 

shocked by instants....


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 5, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> I have had instant mashed potatoes, the type you cook down from flakes or buds.  Generally... they are just OK.
> 
> I ate a friends house and his wife fixed some from a pouch, add 2 cups cold water and microwave for 3 or 4 minutes.
> 
> ...



Do you remember the brand?


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 5, 2008)

ahem miss KE...
I do recall you almost shunning me for having potato flakes in the house not too long ago!!
Tell me you're not gonna give in!


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 5, 2008)

I think they're great to have on hand for an instant non-flour thickener, or to "save" a batch of the real deal that maybe got a little over-creamed.  I think I've even coated chicken and fish with those flakes.  

as for flavor on their own, are you sure your friend didn't YUM them up a bit with cream and butter for you?


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 5, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> I have had instant mashed potatoes, the type you cook down from flakes or buds. Generally... they are just OK.
> 
> I ate a friends house and his wife fixed some from a pouch, add 2 cups cold water and microwave for 3 or 4 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
 Someone hijacked Jeff!


----------



## QSis (Apr 5, 2008)

Idahoans, by any chance?

I've been talking them up here for a year.  Fantastic instant potatoes, in a variety of flavors!

Lee


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 5, 2008)

*gasp*  I think I may have tried the baby reds!  They WERE pretty good!


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with Lee, Idahoans are good in a pinch.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 5, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> ahem miss KE...
> I do recall you almost shunning me for having potato flakes in the house not too long ago!!
> Tell me you're not gonna give in!



Moi?Je ne parle pas anglais, il ne pourrais pas avoir été moi !  

Svp, acceptez ces fleurs pour le malentendu


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Do you remember the brand?



I called and asked.... the brand is "Idahoan" 
Qsis definitely called this one right.

Oh, I watched her cook them.  Water in a bowl with the powder.. microwave..


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Moi?Je ne parle pas anglais, il ne pourrais pas avoir été moi !
> 
> Svp, acceptez ces fleurs pour le malentendu


 
 Thank goodness for bablefish. I would be wondering all day about this. I don't understand a lot of english myself here in Texas


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Thank goodness for bablefish. I would be wondering all day about this. I don't understand a lot of english myself here in Texas



LMAO - that's how I was able to write it - Bablefish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miniman (Apr 6, 2008)

DW translated it for me. She did comment on the grammar though.


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 6, 2008)

I looked for the Idahoan at the grocery this morning ... the reds and 4-cheese were sold out.  I just grabbed the butter flavor, my girls can doctor them up.  They like a little something after school sometimes, and this is something they can easily do themselves with little mess.  

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 6, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> I called and asked.... the brand is "Idahoan"
> Qsis definitely called this one right.
> 
> Oh, I watched her cook them. Water in a bowl with the powder.. microwave..


 
I hope Paul McCartney doesn't hear about them.  I don't know if I could take another video of him making mashed potatoes, even instant.


----------



## Gossie (Apr 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> LMAO - that's how I was able to write it - Bablefish!!!!!!!!!



What does fish that babble have to do with mashed potatoes?     ROFL


----------



## miniman (Apr 6, 2008)

Gossie, you should be on the answer a question with a question thread.


----------

